# Jarvis Claims Strong Resuts On Sportscar Debut at Wheel of Kolles Audi R10 TDI in Japan



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Asian Le Mans Series: Oliver Jarvis made a successful sportscar debut: At the wheel of the privately run team Kolles Audi R10 TDI the Audi ‘factory’ driver finished fourth and fifth together with Christian Bakkerud in the inaugural running of the Asian Le Mans Series at Okayama (Japan). In his first sportscar race on Saturday Jarvis even mounted the podium. However, Jarvis/Bakkerud subsequently lost third place due to a time penalty. 
* Full Story *


----------

